# Route through middle of Spain North to South?



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

All being well heading over the water at end of next month via western France, first to San Sebastian, then straight to Almerimar area. Won't be in a particular hurry.

Autoroute is suggesting AP15 twds Madrid, Western side of City then due South (I have an ACSI site at Aranjuez bookmarked just south)
along E5 (?) via Jaen, Granada , to Motril then East along coast to Almerimar. FRom there back up the Eastern side.

I can live with that on the face of it but just wondering if anyone has done that route and can confirm as to suitability.

Many thanks


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We went this way last autumn, however we went right through Madrid with no problem as we heading to Pinto. This is just south of Madrid on the A4-E5 road. It has an aire and very cheap diesel, the aire is right next to Plaza Eboli commercial centre and is a good stopping point if you don't need a campsite. I think it's around 8 euros a night.

ADDRESS: 
Area de Servicio de Autocaravanas
Calle Poeta Jose Hierro
Pinto

GPS:
N 40º 14.326' W 003º 41.452'

We then did a detour to Toledo via the A42 where we stayed overnight in the car park across the road from the bus station. No services but overnighting is tolerated. From there we took the CM42 joining up with the A4-E5 just past Consuegra to Jaen, Granada etc. The roads were fine with not much traffic until Granada. From there we followed he A92 west to Malaga and then went east and stopped in Rincon de la Victoria for 2 weeks. We didn't find any aires/campsites between Toledo and Granada.

From Granada I assume you would head south to Motril and then take the coast road east to Almerimar.

I hope this is of some help.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

That's a curious route .
Just take the A8 coast road from San Sebastian then turn south towards Vitoria Gasteiz, I always take the new AP1 toll which worth the small coast as it is a stunning drive through a series of tunnels and bridges.
Then join the N1at Vitoria towards Burgos you can then either stay on the old N1 or take the AP1 toll towards Burgos then turn south towards Madrid on the A1.
At jct 21 take the M50 ring road and stay on this until you see A4 Cordoba ( jct46 I think) this will take you to Aranjuez.
Then stay on A4 to Jaen North where you take A44 for Granada and all points south. 
This is a very easy and straightforward route. Most of the roads have been rebuilt to very high standard in recent years.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

As Christine said there is a dearth of campsites/aires between Madrid/Aranjuez and Granada. But Camping Despenaperros is a campsite that's very handy at Santa Elena, near La Carolina, right beside the A4/E5. It's about the right distance for the final run down to the coast and open all year.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

THanks v much for those helpful replies. I take the point you make Brian JP but have done some of that route before and was looking to see if there was an alternative.

The site at Santa Elena is on the ACSI list so that looks a good option!


----------

